# Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??



## rando (Jan 27, 2008)

Was wondering what else eveyone collected aside from bottles ?? I myself collect insulators , old automotive items (oil cans and such) , primtitve type items and antique items in general that catch my eye .Like everyone else here always on the lookout to buy/sell/trade items for glass !!
 randy


----------



## rlo (Jan 27, 2008)

i love rocks & fossils. & old books. yes I read them too.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 27, 2008)

i went from bottle collecting to sports cards/ memorabilia in the mid 80's. nothing like the look of old glass though.......switching back.............. take care all

 Jim


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 27, 2008)

also collect switchback RR stuff from Mauch Chunk, ( now Jim Thorpe ), Pennsylvania...............


----------



## saphireblue (Jan 27, 2008)

Well I collect alot of things.  I collect bottles, candy containers, Native American artifacts, sterling silver silverware, old dishware, marbles, cabinet photos, old toys, fossils, and whatever else that is interesting to me.  I do have some sport items but dont collect them anymore.


----------



## bigghouse (Jan 27, 2008)

hmm, what do i collect? i collect dead horse shoe crabs, sea glass, (any little trinkets i find in the river), little pencils, and rocks from all different parts of the world.


 anna


----------



## saphireblue (Jan 27, 2008)

I also collect coins and currencies.


----------



## saphireblue (Jan 27, 2008)

Good one lobe lol. [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 27, 2008)

Now thats a cool plate! Mauhchunk right in my back yard to.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow I was gonna say I collect dust! your scarein me dude! [8D]lol


----------



## jagee44 (Jan 27, 2008)

Coins and stamps.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 27, 2008)

Everything!  Books, Victorian postcards, I love sea glass too Bigghouse.  Buttons...


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 27, 2008)

I collect moss, (the stone stopped rolling!) 

 I also like to collect dirt and ash which I give to girl friend by taking my pants off after digging and letting my pockets dump on the floor!  

 Oh and I almost forgot...and EVERYTHING else....


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 27, 2008)

Used to be big into Civil War relics but the fakes have gotten so bad its almost ruined the hobby. Sold off most of my collection. Its MUCH harder to fake a molded bottle.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 27, 2008)

i've seen some pretty convincing fake insulators though...................


----------



## grime5 (Jan 27, 2008)

if they make 2 of something i collect it. bottles of course
 wheat pennies
 older coins and bills
 bananna boxes
 some sportscards and jerseys
 produce stickers that come on like bananas and apples
 london ky things
 hotwheel cars but have about quit those
 probably alot more will have to walk around the house and see whats there. oh yeah wheaties boxes
 h o scale model trains
 thats all i can think of later greg


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2008)

All kinds of pre-1900 bottles, stoneware, yellowware, early redware, coins/currency and historical items and books from Lewistown, PA. Plus any other old goodies/junk that I find interesting. ~Jim


----------



## logueb (Jan 28, 2008)

Everything.  From bottles, to metal items, to American Indian artifacts, to everything.


----------



## pupman (Jan 28, 2008)

Cypraea


----------



## sjaquay (Jan 28, 2008)

rando,
 i have an old oil can opener, the kind you stuck into it if you might be interested in it, its never even been used. let me know.
 sjaquay1@comcast.net


----------



## rando (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello Sjaquay , are you talking about a spout ?? Can you post a pic ??  Welcome to the site ! 
 randy


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey  all saw this post and decided to go down in the dungon and start to  bring up boxes that have been packed away every sense me and the wife moved here to KY 5 years ago.. It was allso shortly after moving here I found my first old bottle and started to dig and collect bottles.So other things took a back seat mostly glass .Horses ,shoes, hats, cookie jars ,ash trays , dishes  you get the ideal Iam sure .All over the place like the bottles Ive collected up till now.( all kinds ) Well any way here a few thinks weve collected . Thanks for looking and for any info on some of the thing you might see here.Good luck diggen all. bill


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 29, 2008)

Old cookie jar


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 29, 2008)

another cookie jar.


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 29, 2008)

How bout some shoes


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 29, 2008)

Ash trays and a couple of hats . This is just out of the first box. A lot of this stuff was picked up 20 or 25 years ago.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 29, 2008)

Saphire, this one is for you LOL.  Just teasing you.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 29, 2008)

Can't resist the shoes.  Wonder if they'd fit me...[]


----------



## glass man (Jan 30, 2008)

I am starting to collect hand made marbles , but every thing seems to be a swirl to the marble collectors ,macine made ,cat eyes , what ever . I think the marble collectors are still at the beginning stage or so of collecting .[like bottle collecting in the early 70s for a lot of us bottle collectors] I don't think the marble people have a handle on things for the most part from what I can gleam from the forums I see. Seems like a good time to get into marbles as most like the machine made marbles over the pontiled ones ?! Sorry for the tirade , but my head is still "SWIRLING" from looking at marbles! I am so glad to have found this site .


----------



## LC (Jan 30, 2008)

*I WILL NOT GO INTO ALL THINGS I LIKE TO COLLECT, I AM STILL TRYING TO RECOUPERATE FROM THE LAST TIME I POSTED ALL OF WHAT I LIKE TO COLLECT !* I still have my bag of marbles I had when I was a youngster, back in the fifties. Darn, telling my age now ! I have also bought them over the years at different times if I thought they were vintage. Never could learn to identify them though. I have a friend that was into them big, but is now thinking about getting rid of them little by little as his intrests have changed to hunting and fishing memorabilia. He is quite an authority on being able to identify the many different varieties of marbles, and I never get bored listening to him talk about them. That is except for when he berates me when I ask him questions I have asked before about a certain kind of marble That I have asked before probably ten different times. I can not keep all that info in my head. He finds it inexcuseable ! Here are a few things I like to collect other than bottles.


----------



## LC (Jan 30, 2008)

And I like fossils as well.


----------



## LC (Jan 30, 2008)

And this trilobite is the species*, Isotelus Gigas*, ten inches in length,  from the *Ordivician Period*, *state fossil of Ohio*. As as I said, I have many other interests as well, but plan to phase many of them out in the near future to try and achieve some kind of order in my life !


----------



## rlo (Jan 30, 2008)

LC    wow 10"? would love to find any fossil that big. what a great find. let me know if you are going to phase out your fossils. I would be very interested.


----------



## adshepard (Jan 30, 2008)

I limit my collecting to items related to the steamship era off Eastport/Lubec, Maine.   All the bottles and clay pipes I collect come from dives from where the piers used to be.  I also collect old books, pamphlets and brochures from the steamship period  along with the old postcards depicitng the vessels.

 The items display rather nicely with the bottles.

 Alan


----------



## LC (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for your comments Becca.  I was in a hurry when I posted the pictures and was not thinking about all I wanted to add the the pictures as for definition. Regretfully, the 10 inch Isotelus is a reproduction casted from the original fossil. It was found about three miles from where I live. I was with the Gentleman who found it. He found it when splitting apart a large chunk of clay while doing a dig in clay from the Ordivician period. The fossil split apart on both sides of the clay. I watched this guy lay on the ground and pick up fragmentation from this fossil for a good hour and a half. He placed into beer flats, and took it home and reconstructed it. I believe he said it took him a good forty hours or so to finish it. He is known to be one of the best in the country at reconstructing fossils such as this one. Had the real one in my hands once. He had to threaten to kill me before I would give it back to him ! Regretfully, he sold that piece of ground to another guy who does not allow anyone on the proprty now. I miss having the opportunity to surface collect there. Go on the net and do a search on Mount Orab formation, and it will bring up the site in which this fossil was retreived from as well as other info. I went to the Mueseum of Natural History about four or five years ago in Cincinnati. In their fossil room there was a specimen there that was annonomously donated by someone in a neighboring county that is twice as large as this one and almost 100 percent intact. These are seldom hardly ever found in a complete state, that is whey those that can afford it excavate for them. At the site I make mention of, I have seen them bulldoze at times as deep  as fourteen feet down into the earth before they hit the Ordivician layer of clay, then they try and break out large pieces of it, stand it on its side and attempt to split it in as many different layers as they can, hoping to discover the big boys as the one I posted a pic of. This was the longest one ever dug at this site to this date. I had seen them split that clay and expose as many as six to eight up to around six inches or so, all laying there together just as they were buried by land slides millions of years ago. Its a real rush to see something like that if you like fossils, even if you can not have them for yourself, or at least it was for me.
     As for selling, I may get rid of a few, never really thought about selling them though. Keep in touch from time to time concerning them in case I forget, which I have a bad habit of doing !


----------



## LC (Jan 30, 2008)

I wish I could turn back the clock a bit and learn to dive. I know some places where I would simply love to explore as far as for finding really old bottles. As for books, I have bananna boxes stacked in my garage full of vintage books. I should get rid of them, before they end up getting ruined, if they have not been ruined already. Never found a lot of steam ship related items, they sound interesting though. If you get the time post a few pics of what you collect, I would lke to see some of it.


----------



## bigghouse (Jan 30, 2008)

> I WILL NOT GO INTO ALL THINGS I LIKE TO COLLECT, I AM STILL TRYING TO RECOUPERATE FROM THE LAST TIME I POSTED ALL OF WHAT I LIKE TO COLLECT !


 
 member this?


















 RE: WhAt ElSe???? - 12/30/2007 2:20:38 AM 

















 showPicture("12/29/2007 2:20:38 AM",0,0,0,139034,8)





*L C*

 titleAndStar(1152,0,0,false,"","")
 Super Member





 [align=center] [/align]
 Posts: 1152
 Joined: 3/18/2007 
 From: Ohio
 Status: offline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 What a subject ! I myself, have collected bottles for the past thirty years or so. Have surface collected fossils from the Ordivician Period for around twenty years. Have a vintage metal lunchbox collection of around 140, all in Bananna boxes, those are great to have, have no place to put them. Into gas and oil memorabilia for the past 12 to 15 years, had to sell three gas pumps out of the garage recently to try and make a little room, still have one local pump left, as well as gobs of cans, a few globes, pump inserts , some signs, as well as other oil mem. . Have approx. 25 cast iron steam engines, Marx, American Flyer, and Lionel, all in boxes, why do I have them at all !! I have a collection of approx 250 Matchbox & Hotwheels cars still in their blister pack, mostly from the early to middle eighties, these are also in boxes....... Small collection of Ninja Turtles and E T in blister packs,, yes,,, also in boxes. Quite a few other toys, some windups, Comical Carla is one of my favorites. Into hunting and fishing mem., have roughly 50 or so reels, as well as vintage fishing liscenses, minnow buckets and other related items. Quit a few vintage ammo boxes and other hunting mem. . Eight or ten cone top beer cans, plus a large assortment of other vintage tins, again mostly in boxes. A small collection of old BB guns. A collection of approx 40 gas and oil trucks. Have roughly twenty five vintage table model radios as welll af approx. sixty transistor radios as well, again stacked in boxes. And then there are those 130 plus bananna boxes stacked in the garage with things from A to Z. As you can tell, I also collect bananna boxes ! Have roughly twenty straight razors. Love wood working with a passion, my latest project being wooden knives and straight razors. Have a few of those listed on eBay at present, but have some I keep for myself as well. I have a collection of roughly sixty pocket knives. I have a collection of roughly 25 vintage baseball ball bats and around 65 vintage ball gloves, cards and so forth.  I love to fish for shovelehad cats. I love to aggravate my Hummingbirds in the summer months, they are so fun to watch. I have a couple of cream seperators in the garage, as well as many other things that some time just jumps out and grabs me when I am out running places. And I know I am sure I am forgetting somthing else! *Yes tigue,  blasphemy !* Out of all this plunder, My favorite hobby of them all is the bottles. Need to have an auction to regain order back into my life, and thinking strongly of doing so, except for my bottles that is. Gee, I need a nap.............. 

< Message edited by *L C* -- *12/30/2007 2:27:06 AM *>


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Jan 30, 2008)

BUTTER BOXES  THE WAX PAPER ONES


----------



## LC (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks a lot bigghouse ! I actually do remember this,  I just didn't have the energy to retype all of that a second time around !


----------



## LC (Jan 30, 2008)

I think I have some new old stock ones from Hillsboro, Ohio, I think from around the 1930s. They are still in the flat. Have some of them of ice cream as well. Would you be interested in one or both of them. You are referring to the ones that are heavy paper with a wax finish on them aren't you. I think I know where they are.


----------



## towhead (Jan 31, 2008)

Whitetail deer antlers, agates....  and would like some moose antlers....


----------



## rlo (Feb 1, 2008)

a bit of my "junk"


----------



## Mike O (Feb 3, 2008)

I go from 1 end of the collecting world to the other. 1st I collect glass bottles that sometimes if you look at them the wrong way the break then I go to the other end and collect hit and miss engines made out of cast iron weaighing in sometimes at meny TONS!


----------



## glass man (Feb 3, 2008)

HANDMAD MARBLES WITH GORGEOUS COLORS!


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 4, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: dollarbill
> 
> Old cookie jar


 Nice Pottery Guild Jar. I have 5 or 600 Old Cookie Jars. Much easier to say what I don't collect.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks Road Dog that ones been in my wifes family for awhile. theres a few more down in the basement somewhere .I'am a pack rat so theres boxes stacked to the joists down there. Thanks agian and good luck diggen and finding. bill


----------



## msleonas (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice fossils LC.

 And Rio, that is a cool fish fossil in your picture.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 20, 2012)

So hello Mike O;  I to collected old hit and miss engines for several years.  In fact have seven oir eight I plan on selling at auction some day soon.  My youngest brother took up with the hobby and is Harry Matthews.  Check  Harry's Old Engine on Google or the internet.  No doubt you already know about him.

 I have my greatest interest in old glass products.  In fact I just dug out two old glass Cloche Bell Jars a few days ago.  Interestingly these were first made in England and fro there to America.  If you google them - they are still made today, for terrariums in city apartments, I guess   I like your engine - I don't recognize the brand name of it.  RED Matthews


----------



## februarystarskc (Jul 20, 2012)

Old Records!


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 20, 2012)

Tons and Tons of old coins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2012)

I collect stretch Limos. Here is my ------------------------------ Hummer


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 20, 2012)

WOW, someone must collect old threads....[8D]


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 20, 2012)

I also collected fruit jars

 ~Tim


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi all,  I also collected a lot of antique nauticals, anchors, boats, outboard motors, hit and miss engines, glass making books, indian relicks, cast iron toys (from my grandfathers, my fathers, and my own presents and purchases. 
 Related to glass, garden cloches, lightning rod balls and the rods. large advertizing bottles, demijohns, Saratoga Mineral Water Bottles, case gins, fishing net fooats, just all sorts of glass products.  Glass fly traps, minnow traps, glass canes and batons, glass pens and inks, paper weights, etc..
  I used to have a lot of old guns that I have sold.  I have a lot of old hand tools and farm tools.  Just stuff.   My other half thinks I am a pack rat.  
 My mother, my brother and I all collected old cars - at one time I had - 11 old cars - I still have a 1947 MGTC to sell, a 1993 Jeep to sell, and my daily jeep car. 
 Nuts - I guess.   RED Matthews


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 20, 2012)

I occasionally endeavor to collect myself once in a while on the side..


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 20, 2012)

I used to also collect brass railroad locks & keys. Also Advertising of all kinds, signs, tins, etc.

 ~Tim


----------



## Brains (Jul 21, 2012)

scrap lead i find lying around.
 found a chunk weighing around 5 pounds the other day... but i lost it... so i had to settle for a piece that i found later that only weighed like a pound


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Brains
> 
> scrap lead i find lying around.
> found a chunk weighing around 5 pounds the other day... but i lost it... so i had to settle for a piece that i found later that only weighed like a pound


 

 how can you loose a 5 pound hunk of lead?[]


----------



## Conch times (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm a  fla. Keys rock hound, collecting all kinds of coral rock.


----------



## Calbottlegirl (Jul 23, 2012)

Local old photographs and post cards. I am in Sausalito Cal,so they can be interesting and rare.My son just picked up a photo of the north side of town with the old "rancho" circa 1875 ish.....
 Jan


----------



## AlexD (Aug 14, 2012)

I really don't collect all that much, just deal. I'd like to collect old early-ages stuff, like tooth necklaces, Tikis, African masks, and bones maybe? But that stuff cost so much [:-]


----------



## hunting262 (Aug 15, 2012)

*COINS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LC (Aug 15, 2012)

Trilobites , vintage metal lunch box collection , anyone interested in buying them ? , pocket knives , Hull pottery , just got rid of my trains , Hot Wheels cars from the eighties still in their blister packs , anyone interested in buying them ? , gas and oil memorabilia , Star wars toys , a few straight razors , I think that is all . Thinking about getting rid of a lot of it except for my bottles . The lunch boxes and Hotwheels and Star Wars toys are for sale for sure as a collection .


----------



## j.dinets (Aug 15, 2012)

Besides bottles, I think if I could find it and it didn't move fast enough I collected it. It's led to at best an eclectic grooup of items. Silurian age fossils (trilobites, (Calymene Celebra) my favorites), silver coins,(old and new), freign coins I picked up in my travels, shells I found snorkelling. Art pottery, jugs, pre 1910 chicago "stuff", kerosene lamps, sterling misc., arrowheads, (most of which my grandfather found out west, and at buffalo rock in illinois), and much, much, more. I cringe when I see episodes of "Hoarders"[], and use it to keep myself in line. But its' been a world of fun, especially the bottles.


----------



## LC (Aug 15, 2012)

Wrong section darnit , my apologies .


----------



## LC (Aug 16, 2012)

The trilobites I collect are from the Ordovician Period . I find the Flexacalymene Ratrosas , Flexacalymene Meekis and the Isotelous Gigas species. I like the big dogs , the Isotelous , they have been found as long as thirty inches . Regretfully , I have never been fortunate to find one , only enrolled smaller ones .


----------



## j.dinets (Aug 16, 2012)

Back in the 70's there was a man named Alfie, ( I think his name was Richard Alfirevic ), who owned a rock shop in Palos Hills illinois. I would buy chunks of rock from him, that were from a quarry in Sylvania Ohio. I would spend hours breaking them apart and looking for trilobites. I found a lot of heads, mostly Phacops if my memory serves me correctly. I had always wanted to make a trip out there, and when I decided to I found out the quarry had closed[&o].SIGH!!


----------



## LC (Aug 16, 2012)

I knew a guy who dug in a few quarries a good many years ago . He found some really nice specimens of the Phacops varieties and good sized ones as well . I never had the privilege of doing that . Most quarries today are off limits for that kind of activity due to fear of law suits if someone got hurt . I have two castings of Phacops that are really neat . One has to be careful today , the market is flooded with worthless castings . Got burnt good one time at a rock shop in Tucson , did not realize I had got burned till I was away from the place . I went back and stormed through the door and the owner immediately asked me if I wanted a refund . He knew what he had . I am adding a pic of one of the fake Phacops I have for the forum to see , could not figure out what I did with the other one  . Like I said you can really get burnt if you are not careful . If this one was laying out flat it would be three inches wide by six inches long . Thankfully I knew this was a fake at the time I bought it , never figured I would ever have the real specimen that size .


----------



## j.dinets (Aug 17, 2012)

It sure would have been impressive though! There used to be a fossil park, Olander Park System (419-882-8313), I was told you could search there for fossils, but could not use any tools to dig them up, but I was told this has closed as well? I've run into huge trilobites at the International Gem shows. However when I asked about them they are assmbled from pieces of many different ones , imbedded in a matrix with fake chisel marks all around them to make it look like they were naturally there. this is never mentioned unless you ask  specifically about them. I stayed away from them.  Even if they are "real" pieces, its like buying a bottle with a replaced top.


----------



## LC (Aug 17, 2012)

Probably ones from Moroco , they had them out in the rock shops in Tucson at four hundred bucks a pop . They were quite big .


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm a bill collector. Not in the sense I'll be knocking on your door, I just have stacks of them coming all the time. Hey, at least I get them for free. [][][][][][]


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> Trilobites , vintage metal lunch box collection , anyone interested in buying themÂ ? , pocket knives , Hull pottery , just got rid of my trains , Hot Wheels cars from the eighties still in their blister packs , anyone interested in buying them ? , gas and oil memorabilia , Star wars toys , a few straight razors ,Â I think that is all . Thinking about getting rid of a lot of it except for my bottles . The lunch boxes and Hotwheels and Star Wars toysÂ are for sale for sure as a collection .


 
 Any Real Rider Hot Wheels?


----------



## LC (Aug 17, 2012)

Just two or three regretfully .


----------



## nym9nyj7 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sports cards and memorabilia.


----------



## NyDigger1 (Aug 19, 2012)

WW2 Memorabilia, German / American / any other European

 Medals, Helmets, Daggers, Pins, etc etc

 if anyone has any that they want to sell let me know


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 19, 2012)

In addition to bottles, I also collect sexual encounters.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 19, 2012)

> WW2 Memorabilia, German / American / any other European


Maybe you can help me out. I got a Martindale machete with a sheath. Both seam to be marked either 1945 or 1946, hard for me to read. Did they date things in that way or are they just numbers?


----------



## 2find4me (Aug 19, 2012)

I know some people who collect Redline Hotwheels. Some sell for a ton on the bay.


----------



## LC (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a pair of parade swords that my Dad had , he was in WW11 . Chromed and heavily engraved . They are not perfect , but over all are pretty nice .


----------



## NyDigger1 (Aug 19, 2012)

what country are the swords from? German / Russian / American / or Japan?


----------



## LC (Aug 19, 2012)

I believe they are American Mike .


----------



## LC (Aug 19, 2012)

Did you ever try and take a picture of a sword Mike . Here are a few shots of one of them in sections . I had a guy tell me once that he thought they were older than WW11 . Can you tell me anything about their age by the stamp mark ?


----------



## NyDigger1 (Aug 19, 2012)

these are american post ww1 decorative swords, they never saw combat and were only used for special occasions, probably partially silver as meyer made alot of silver badges during ww2


----------



## LC (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Mike , I Knew they were not used in combat , always considered them a parade sword , as you say worn on special occasions . Do you have any idea as to their value ?


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2012)

Meyer's made alot of swords for Military Acadamies too Lou, it could be something from a place like that...Here are some Meyer's that sold on ebay...Jim

 http://www.ebay.com/csc/i.html?_nkw=ns+meyer+sword&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc


----------



## LC (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Jim , I noticed that one maybe two of them looked as though they were the same as this one . I have had these for years , wish I had a man cave , I would mount a couple of them on the wall .


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> Thanks Jim , I noticed that one maybe two of them looked as though they were the same as this one . I have had these for years , wish I had a man cave , I would mount a couple of them on the wall .


 Keep them in your vehicle just in case the aliens return...[8D]


----------



## LC (Aug 19, 2012)

That's a thought lol .


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi  I am surprised to see a post regarding swords here.  We have had a Masonic Lodge and an Odd Fellows ceremonial uniform swords on eBay.  They may both be sold by now.  RED M.


----------



## ktbi (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a 20 dollar bill collection.  I am trying for every city and state ever made and in serial number order.  So far I am up to one - until I get gas tomorrow....Ron


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2012)

[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey, nice swords LC! Regarding the comment about keeping one in your vehicle... well... I keep one in my truck, easily accessible from the driver's seat. Used to keep a Katar tucked under the seat too, lol.

 Along with ancient/antique metal spearheads, arrowheads and knives I also have a 300+ year old hand forged Katana. I spent hours sharpening that puppy up so well you could shave the hair off your arm._* Dry*_ arm.

 Took that thing into the woods and was chopping down trees with a diameter of up to 5 inches with one singular slice. You may not believe it, and none of my friends could do so because they didn't understand the subtle physical mechanics necessary to wield the blade effectively, but it is true as daylight and in the space of 20 minutes or so I had chopped down 40 or 50 young trees with one clean slice. It was almost surreal watching them remain in position for a moment before crashing down.

 Guaranteed I could chop a person clean in half with the sword. Just waiting for someone to break in and give me a reason to prove it... []

 I used to have an excavated ancient Celtic iron short-sword that I bought cheap (relatively speaking) from a German dealer. I kinda taught myself the rudiments of the language so I could find good deals on ancient artifacts. Ended up reselling it for twice what i paid back when I was 15 or so. Wish I kept it, it was really cool.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*



			
				Poison_Us said:
			
		

> WOW, someone must collect old threads....[8D]


Let's do it again just to spite those who get annoyed by it.  Back to what people collect-- I thought that the Produce Stickers and Hit and Miss Engines were unique.  I collect paver-blocks, tokens and coins, books (which I restore as a hobby and job,) Pre-Depression prints, acrylic paintings, Pre-Depression maps, vintage/antique electrical-related items, my own stories of adventure as people actually want to read them, antique postcards and trade-cards, and Nazi coins and stamps. Also fossils, but my pics of a few are missing?I'm beginning to get into photographs that aren't postcards and, I'm afraid, I'm continuing to widen my interests-- now to Michigan license plates. It used to be only fossils (I'd show my dragonfly, but alas: Photos are missing) and pennies!No swords beyond from my days back in Martial Arts, but I do have a knife  that I dug out of a 1940s dump. Now let's see if we can renew the thread and bring back old members I've not heard of/much of before.


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

Cool!  I also collect Rock-N-Roll memorabilia of all kinds. Been going to concerts since 1979. Including tour books, shirts, posters, pictures, articles, figures, autographs ect. I have over 1,200 cd's, over 800 record albums(which I still play), about 300 cassette tapes(which I still play). I also have a collection of Detroit Red Wing memorabilia. Grew up in Detroit.

One more collection, $$$$$, but it is always a very small collection.[&:]


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

Cool!  I also collect Rock-N-Roll memorabilia of all kinds. Been going to concerts since 1979. Including tour books, shirts, posters, pictures, articles, figures, autographs ect. I have over 1,200 cd's, over 800 record albums(which I still play), about 300 cassette tapes(which I still play). I also have a collection of Detroit Red Wing memorabilia. Grew up in Detroit.

One more collection, $$$$$, but it is always a very small collection.[&:]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*



			
				iggyworf said:
			
		

> .... I have over 1,200 cd's....



I have less than 12 CD's. LMAO.


----------



## Skylark (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

I have I think 9 or 10 older rotary and touch tone telephones, a few typewriters and a nice Burroughs adding machine I saved from being destroyed.


----------



## teamballsout (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

I collect ashtrays that i will never ever use 100+ all pre 70's


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

I collect very strong prescription eyeglasses.  I am nearsighted and wear strong glasses.  You have any eyeglasses that have very strong lenses that you do not need?  I would be glad to have them to wear and add to my collection.  I need glasses that are a least -6 diopters in strength.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

I've collected Case XX knives for many years, selling most of them a while back. Then I bought patterns of no particular brand, as long as they possessed good steel, for hunting , fishing and everyday use. I bought some knives by North American Cutlery, of Beaver City Nebraska. I became curious about their origin, when I read that the Case Bros. (founders of Case XX) owned property there in the 1890's after moving from Cattaraugus Co. New York, same time frame as the North American Co. Knives. Like soda pop bob and his search for the elusive Popeye bottle. I started a web search to see if this was the first Case owned cutlery company.   http://iknifecollector.com/forum/topics/old-1890-s-sunfish-elephant-toenail-made-by-cattaraugus-or?id=3181080%3ATopic%3A760024&page=1#comments Turns out it was!


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

I collect Halloween masks to wear and display. I just got this mask today in the mail for my 36+ Halloween mask collection. [attachment=temp.jpg] _<Edit: Image adjustment and post combined>_


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

Cool one! From the Terminator Movie?


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

Yes.  It is.


----------



## LC (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*



			
				CreekWalker said:
			
		

> I've collected Case XX knives for many years, selling most of them a while back. Then I bought patterns of no particular brand, as long as they possessed good steel, for hunting , fishing and everyday use. I bought some knives by North American Cutlery, of Beaver City Nebraska. I became curious about their origin, when I read that the Case Bros. (founders of Case XX) owned property there in the 1890's after moving from Cattaraugus Co. New York, same time frame as the North American Co. Knives. Like soda pop bob and his search for the elusive Popeye bottle. I started a web search to see if this was the first Case owned cutlery company.   http://iknifecollector.com/forum/topics/old-1890-s-sunfish-elephant-toenail-made-by-cattaraugus-or?id=3181080%3ATopic%3A760024&page=1#comments Turns out it was!


 _I collect Case knives as well as make wood Case Knives and other as well . This Folding Hunter measures three foot seven in closed position . Has working wood springs , inlaid bolsters and shield . I also make smaller versions shown below measuring a little over two feet in closed position ._ [attachment=CASE%20KNIFE%203'%...%20-%202%20(2).jpg]


----------



## LC (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

Smaller Folding Hunter .[attachment=CASE%20FOLDING%20HUNTER%20KNIFE.jpg]


----------



## LC (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

One more. And of course as many of you I collect other things as well , fossils , OLD BOTTLES ! , toys and other .


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

LC, that is so cool! I remember , our local cane maker, wood carver and knife repairman had a three foot long one over the shop door. Very good work there!


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

I collect old Beer Cans. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

Thousands of old beer cans. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

More. LEON


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

Altes Breweriana also. Signs, Trays, ect. LEON.


----------



## LC (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*



			
				CreekWalker said:
			
		

> LC, that is so cool! I remember , our local cane maker, wood carver and knife repairman had a three foot long one over the shop door. Very good work there!


Thanks Creek Walker , wood working is another hobby of mine , I make straight razors , miniature cabinets , toys and what ever else comes to mind .[attachment=KEEN%20KUTTER%20ST...AGES%203%20(3).jpg]


----------



## teamballsout (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

LEON thats one amazing collection just beautyful in my eyes do u also collect canadian cans? LC also beautyful wood skills love the strt razor!


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

Wow, Leon , you own a museum of beer cans ! Our humid weather and wet loamy soil really decays those here. But I get a few at the local sales. I didn't realize a old rusted can could be cleaned with any success , until I read a post by spirit bear.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*



			
				CreekWalker said:
			
		

> Wow, Leon , you own a museum of beer cans ! Our humid weather and wet loamy soil really decays those here. But I get a few at the local sales. I didn't realize a old rusted can could be cleaned with any success , until I read a post by spirit bear.



 Did you read this old post yet? LEON. https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/WANTED-BEER-CANS-m124729.aspx


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

Hey Leon, out of your thousands of cans what is your most valuable/prized one?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

Huh, it unfollowed me from this thread. :/ I'd have missed so many more interesting things. []A three foot seven inch knife? Crikey. lol.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*



			
				2find4me said:
			
		

> Hey Leon, out of your thousands of cans what is your most valuable/prized one?



It's gotta be this one. The Super Rare Detroit Regal Lager Beer O/I. The holey grail of all beer cans for lots of people. It's a rusty POS but about the best anybody can do. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 25, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

What year?


----------



## Bass Assassin (Oct 26, 2015)

Leon, what a super collection!
I possess a few older American coins and a small collection of Native American artifacts. I started collecting moon rocks  but gave up after having only one in my collection for years
I mostly collect broken dreams, lol.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 26, 2015)

Bass Assassin said:
			
		

> I mostly collect broken dreams, lol.



</3 lol


----------



## splante (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

Old 8mms films,one of my oldest is Charlie Chaplin,s silent film the gold rush it's on 4 reels from 1925


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*



			
				splante said:
			
		

> Old 8mms films,one of my oldest is Charlie Chaplin,s silent film the gold rush it's on 4 reels from 1925


Pretty interesting thing!


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

Uhh, I'm guessing that Case Knife was dropped by Paul Bunyan? Crazy huge! I've been adding to my Bronze-Age to Medieval metal artifact/weapon collection a lot this year, as I haven't found dig spots in Wyoming to satisfy my need to accumulate things. Here is a really great and rare piece, a late Medieval German "Wurfkreuz", or "throwing cross", used as a short-distance projectile (like an armor-piercing throwing-star) or a hand-to-hand melee weapon (this one was probably just a projectile). Apparently Hungarians also sometimes employed this weapon, and in their struggles against the Muslim Ottomans the symbolism of the cross would have been rather salient. Used infrequently between the early 1400s-early 1600s and very rare today. It weighs about 495 grams, and has a simple bronze inlay somewhat visible below my pinkie. Purchased from a collector in Germany who listed it incorrectly (most have no idea what these things are) for 167.50 shipped. The only sales record for a Wurfkreuz I could find was from 2005, where one sold for 1,170.00 at an antiquities auction house. Rare as heck.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Old picture:


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

Neat piece of history, but the idea of using a symbol of love to cause death is questionable.  I wonder how many people that has killed/injured.


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

You can't apply soft liberal 21st century sensibilities to the brutal reality of life in past centuries. The Muslim invaders routinely brutalized their Christian enemies, and carried off literally millions of Europeans as slaves. The North African slaving pirates depopulated Mediterranean islands and even places as far north as Iceland many years before the Trans-Atlantic trade in black slaves began, and the Muslims have continued capturing Christian slaves through to this day. It was kill or be killed and let your culture and religion be annihilated by those who hate you, simple as that. I know what I'd do. That said, in all likelihood it hasn't killed anyone. I do have some items that almost certainly have though, I'll have to post them later.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

You cannot make a relationship with God become human. It's Religion, but how real is it when it's become a man-made thing? Christians are supposed to be Christ-like. Some writers of the day would have known that. As for the priests and populace... Most Muslims treated slaves well; I had done a project on this recently looking and Christian slaves in the Ottoman empire. In many conquered areas, people were given religious freedom for a bit higher tax. Christians, on the other hand, imposed everything and slaughtered everyone. As for war, war is brutal by nature. There are few examples of 'gentle wars' out there, even among peaceful nations.  But let's not get into a debate like that.  Why hasn't it killed anyone? Was it never used?


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*

That's generally a case of push becomes a shove! We are nearly back to that point now. But in reality , the forces today are intimidating anti-civilization thuggery versus  peaceful civilized society and normalcy. Many see things as grey and muddled, but it's really not.


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Aside from bottles , What else do you collect ??*



			
				Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> Most Muslims treated slaves well; I had done a project on this recently looking and Christian slaves in the Ottoman empire. In many conquered areas, people were given religious freedom for a bit higher tax. Christians, on the other hand, imposed everything and slaughtered everyone.



You state that you'd rather avoid a debate on that which is fine, though it sounds as though you've taken the progressive ("liberal") brainwashing blue pill. No offense is intended; I was subjected to it as well and even regurgitated similar pseudo-intellectual progressive talking-points in my earlier years here, but after leaving University I managed to figure it out and with concerted effort unlearned the nonsense. I'd wager that you're intelligent enough to do the same someday, just keep an open mind and remember that someone out there considered the above quoted statement to be false, and for good reasons that you've yet to be exposed to. With experience and further autodidactic inquiry you may come to understand why. Anyway, I don't believe the Wurfkreuz killed anyone because it was more likely to wound the opponent, so they would be weakened and less likely to effectively defend themselves from a killing blow delivered by a more typical weapon. Here is a nice set of weapons excavated from a Celtic Warrior's grave in the Eastern Carpathian Basin. They were found in a cemetery associated with a fortified town sacked and burned by the Dacian king Burebista in 60-59BC, so almost certainly predate that. Given the nature of Celtic customs, the "ritual sacrifice" of the broadsword (called a "spatha" by the Romans when such barbarians were employed in their military) and spear by bending, and subsequent deposition in a grave suggests that the warrior was well-accomplished, and the blood of many fellow Celts was spilled upon the iron prior to the death of the individual that these belonged to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 As is usual with such items, I paid far less than the market value. CreekWalker, you might enjoy this "right-wing propaganda" video depicting the horrible situation white Europeans are suffering at the hands of modern Muslim invaders: https://www.youtube.com/w...Fh6wDCdFHw&index=1


----------



## LC (Apr 15, 2016)

Gee , where does one start lol . Fossils , cast iron trains , toys , advertising of all kinds , watch fobs , knives , pottery and the list goes on and on and on .


----------



## Bob Apples (Jul 10, 2016)

Arrowheads are great fun!


----------



## jk666 (Jul 11, 2016)

CDs and Records


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 12, 2016)

I collect fossils. From time to time I trade a fossil for a bottle and vice versa.

​


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 12, 2016)

I also collect CD's, records and music related items. Also have a big collection of 'Detroit Red Wing' stuff.


----------



## Too Many Bottles (Jul 21, 2016)

Jumbo peanut butter jars, glass bottle & jar banks & misc.


----------



## inbottleitrust (Aug 5, 2016)

I collect stolen panties! (OOOPS i let it slip) LOL. I do old currencies. Nazi Medal. billiard equipment especially the old one. Knife. Have some guns. old kerosene lamp. some old book. Fountain pen.


----------



## Drift (Sep 4, 2020)

At various times, I've collected coins (today I mostly just coin roll hunt pennies), guitars, rock memorabilia and guitar magazines, antique periodicals and books, fossils and interesting rocks and artifacts I find occasionally (that I know next to nothing about), baseball cards (and Pokemon when I was very young), CD's, records (20000+ in my life, although today I only keep central Illinois records I find), cassettes, enough 8-tracks to call a collection, old postcards and stamps I can find for free or very cheap, sterling or other kinds of silver I've found in dumpsters or at thrift stores for cheap, old maps and vintage travel guides, Bob Dylan bootlegs, set lists, art, sometimes bones I find, sea glass if I get a chance to beachcomb.


----------



## Timelypicken (Sep 4, 2020)

I collect bottles, coins, and anything military related and sings.  stamps I do a little. In the reselling business you want to collect everything like oil cans, toys, and more, but I don’t have the room.


----------



## Mjbottle (Sep 4, 2020)

I collect bottle caps(only crown top or twist off)...4 leaf clovers...i used to collect vhs tapes...


----------



## GlassKitTin (Sep 19, 2020)

Hmm, I kinda collect a lot of things, but not with any major seriousness or investment. Books would be my big thing, not like antique or rare or anything just all the books I want to read, or have read and decided it was good enough to keep. I have nearly 30 of the big plastic storage totes full in my garage, probably around 2000 books or so, and a few stacks of books around the house.
I also collect DVDs of favourite movies and TV series seasons. Have a whole banquet cabinet full of em, plus a couple random stacks, and a bookshelf full of the ones for the kid.
Speaking of the kid, I ‘collect’ a few things for him too, mainly Lego and Pokémon cards. He gets the fun of opening em, then I put em in his binder for safekeeping. Lego, well hell, I still build em myself, so I’m never against more Lego coming into the house lol.
I also kinda collect shot glasses and bar glasses to decorate my bar, and certain beer signs as well.
Collect recipes too, from magazines and newspapers, etc. Husband’s still waiting for the day I finally make one though 
Other than that, the only other thing I can think of is Cheshire Cat/Alice in Wonderland stuff. Mainly just for the Disney cartoon, but I have some things based on the book illustrations and the newer live-action Disney Alice movies too.
Quick edit to add coins too! I save any wheat pennies I come across, bicentennial quarters, 50 cent pieces/$1 coins, and foreign coins. Have a whole separate bank to save any Canadian ones I get in, and another bank for any other foreign ones I find. Like just the other day I somehow found a Mexican $1 coin in my laundromat quarters. Into the bank it went!


----------

